# More Disc/Belt sander questions...



## mewell (Aug 10, 2007)

I need some recommendations for a new 6x48 belt/disc combo. My aging (25+ years) Craftsman is showing its' age and it is a PITA to change belts on. LOML and I have gone and looked the the Jet with the closed stand in the $450 price range and like it primarily for its' ease of changing belts, 4" DC connection and smooth operation, but I understand that the post mounted table can be problematic - true? I'm hesitant to order a Grizzly sight unseen, but would gladly listen to other's opinions. Also, should I spend the extra $$$ for a 12" disc since we *may* get into segmenting someday? HELP!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 10, 2007)

You can never go wrong with yellow when you can afford it.
http://www.powermatic.com/shop/index.cfm?navPage=4&iid=78219&tab=Specs

The key now is if you can affor it, can you justify it.

What tangles webs we weave......


----------



## mewell (Aug 10, 2007)

Mike & Linda - Thanks for the recommendation, but $1200? I need a new lathe before I need a sander at _THAT_ price!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Mike & Linda - Thanks for the recommendation, but $1200? I need a new lathe before I need a sander at _THAT_ price!



You say that now, but there might be a corperate order for 50 segmented bowls in your future!

All kidding aside, what I said was valid, if you can afford it, can you justify it?  For every piece of equipment in our shop, we do enough business that I can justify switching to PM as my old equipment wears down.  With the exception of the lathe! []  I would like to change that down the road as this is the most enjoyable part of our woodworking.

I have bought my last knock off cheap import!  I am always watching ebay for older PM and Rockwell equipment.  There are some killer deals if you have 3 phase service to your woodshop.  We have 3 phase at the hardware shop for our punch presses.  I had the wood shop in there for a short time but want it at my house so I can work when I want to and not drive to the shop to do my work.

Anyway I have always been very happy with PM and even older Delta equipment.  Stay away from Cal-Hawk, it is a pretty crappy import.

Mike & Linda


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 11, 2007)

Depends on the shop and pocketbook. Few home hobbyists could justify spending that kind of money for a sander. There are many on the market in the $100.00-$200.00 range that are excellent machines.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 12, 2007)

Mark, I would go ahead and buy the 6" belt sander with the 9" disc for now.  I personally don't like the grizzly becasue of the noise, and purchased a Crafstman instead,  I am very happy with it.  When you get ready for the 12" disc sander, let me know.  I have a set of plans on how to make your own for less than $50.00 including the motor that works extremely well.m  I will run a copy of the plans and cut list if you want it (I don't have a scanner so can't email or post it)

Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 12, 2007)

As for noise, my ear plugs are in almost constantly while I'm in the shop so that isn't a consideration for me. My fifty cent garage sale, no name, special 4" belt sander is noisy but it works like a hoss.


----------



## woodman928 (Aug 12, 2007)

I bought the Jet with 12" disk and couldnt be happer. Mike is right about PM but the sander just dosent seem to hold up to everyday use. I had a friend of mine that had a production shop and gave up after the 4th replacement of the PM he went with Jets and never had a problem. The SHOPFOX with the 9" disk looks OK for the money but stay away from the one with the 12" disk it is a big pile of s#$t they made the 6x48 platen by welding up sheet metal and it will twist so bad you can never track a belt on it. Trust me I found out the hard way.[!]
Jay


----------



## mewell (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the thoughts and the feedback. Rob - I'll keep your 12" disc plans in mind since there is such a jump in price between the 9" and the 12"...

Looks like we are still leaning towards the Jet if I can just resolve a couple of issues.

Mark


----------



## palmermethod (Aug 19, 2007)

I have been buying Grizzly equipment for over 15 years. They are excellent in my opinion. All their machines are 100% QC inspected at their plants, all ground tables are Re-Ground to Grizzly specs. The only replacement parts I've needed were two planer blades and a start/stop switch for my jointer. It is great equipment. I even bought a nicely made pen press from them for $24. They are worth a look..


----------



## mewell (Aug 19, 2007)

I ended up with the Jet with the 12" disk and open stand. That thing is <b>_HEAVY</b>_. I'll post a pic tomorrow how we finally got the machine on the stand....

BTW, I found the 6 year old machine on Craigslist, paid $500 for it, the stand and mobile base. The person that was selling it never even put a disc on it and the original belt was still on the machine and usable! He thought he would use it for cabinet making but never did and just wanted the space freed up in his shop   []


----------

